# How long do they sleep?



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love my sleep and that is the only thing I am dreading with the new pup coming. Right now my 4 yr old and 20 month old sleep for 12-14 hr stretches and I love it lol. So I was wondering how long your pups would sleep, when they started sleeping througn the night, and how long through the night do they sleep now?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Both of my pups have woken me up in the middle of the night to potty. However, if you keep it short and to the point, ie. potty and then right back in the crate, they will learn that night time is for sleeping only.
The latest I wake up is 10:30 a.m. and I usually go to bed close to midnight. My dogs usually sleep in with me unless I have class early in the morning. 
Honestly, I don't think Denali is a morning dog herself. She always groans and growls when people make noise in the morning LOL. 
When they're young, I do wake up and let them out early in the morning and again at daybreak, but I'm not a morning person so the pups go back in the crate until I get up. Just the way it is around here and the dogs adapt very well to your schedule. 
Of course, I make up for it with lots of exercise later


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Both of my pups have woken me up in the middle of the night to potty. However, if you keep it short and to the point, ie. potty and then right back in the crate, they will learn that night time is for sleeping only.
> The latest I wake up is 10:30 a.m. and I usually go to bed close to midnight. My dogs usually sleep in with me unless I have class early in the morning.
> Honestly, I don't think Denali is a morning dog herself. She always groans and growls when people make noise in the morning LOL.
> When they're young, I do wake up and let them out early in the morning and again at daybreak, but I'm not a morning person so the pups go back in the crate until I get up. Just the way it is around here and the dogs adapt very well to your schedule.
> Of course, I make up for it with lots of exercise later


So glad to hear that lol. Cause I thought a adult dogs they still wake up at five am lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What time do you usually go to sleep and what time do you usually wake up?

With a puppy... I wouldn't expect to sleep past 6 or 7 am at first, but that's my experience. Eventually they'll sleep later, but don't expect it right away.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> What time do you usually go to sleep and what time do you usually wake up?
> 
> With a puppy... I wouldn't expect to sleep past 6 or 7 am at first, but that's my experience. Eventually they'll sleep later, but don't expect it right away.


after reading all these posts I'm starting to realize pups are up by six lol. I'm usually in bed by eleven or twelve and up by eight. Lately I've been trying to go to sleep earlier though.


----------

